# Schools and life outside Toronto



## Tony54 (Feb 3, 2009)

We are planning to move from the UK into the area but do not want to live in the city itself. We have a shortlist of 5 towns - Belleville, Coburg, Lindsay, Peterborough and Port Hope. The Public Schools (Elementary and Secondary) will be our deciding factor. Any advice, warnings, suggestions or tips for great schools would be very much appreciated.


----------

